# Solved: No internet sound



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi, I've been working on this problem for weeks now and it is driving me insane. I'll try and give you as much as the info as I can now.

Friend sent me a codec to watch a movie which he also sent me. Codec was a bad egg, when I installed it and got loaded with viruses, and other progrems. I immediately unplugged my internet, and went into safe mode, and took out a lot of the stuff with norton, Ad-Aware and Spybot. I also had a program installed called "Malware remover" or some such, it was "virus program" of course I uninstalled it with the help of a program I researched.

I won't lie, I'm sure I did something stupid, because while I was cleaning things out I think I took out a driver or some such with Malware. So now I have no internet sound (no kind, click noises, youtube vids. etc) nor do I have MSN noises. Video games installed on my computer still have sounds. In the windows task manager for assigning soudns to actions, I cannot preview any of the sounds, as in it will not let me test them at all.

Additionally, whenever I log onto my computer account, this message appears:
windows cannot find 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\txdqewu\csrss.exe'. Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again. To search for a file, click the start button, and then click search.

Followed by a second message that I must also hit ok to that says windows has failed to find it still.

I am unsure if you want a Hijack this reading or not, so I'll wait for a reply. I hope I've given enough info, and thank you ahead of time for any/all help you provide.

LEP-Recon


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Yep you did good on the explanation....now how about the Make and Model of the PC


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Copying this from my system information:

System:
Microsoft Windows XP
Home Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 2

Manufactured and Supported by:
Cicero
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor
3200+
2.00 GHz, 512 MB of RAM
Physical Adress Extension

That what you wanted?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Howdy....I have a Toshiba Satellite 1900......so Toshiba made it and it is a Satellite 1900 series.....need something like that.


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm sorry if I'm a little dense here, so if this still isn't right perhaps you could just tell me where to look? Anyways, on my PC tower it says "Cicero". The only other label is "AMD 64 Athlon". I apologize if I seem a little dense right now, but thank you for replying so quickly thus far.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Your not dense it could be a one off PC...not one that they made thousands of...

this free utility that will tell you what you have in your PC download EverestHome

then run it ..then click on *My Computer *Icon in *Everest *in the right hand box and then the *Summary *Icon..that will show everything in your PC

Look under *Multimedia/ Audio *and see what it says ...it may even provide a link to the site


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Ah ok that is what you were looking for. Yes it did work, thanks for the program. For my *Multimedia* I run *VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller*. This was the only item under Multimedia and there is no audio section.

It provided me with these 2 links:
http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/audio/ - The Website
http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=69 - To Download the Driver


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Did you get any CD's with that PC??


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

I have two that I am aware of (my sister handed the computer down to me). One is the *Cicero CD*, which is labeled "*Hardware Drivers*", and the other is *Seanix Windows XP Home Edition with SP2*. I did at one time attempt to re-install a driver from my Cicero CD, but it did not help. Perhaps I missed something, so feel free to suggest anything that you think might help.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Put the Cicero CD in and look for any thing to do with Sound or Audio maybe you will see this but I dought it, VIA AC'97


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

When I *explore* the CD there is an AUDIO folder. Within it are 3 more folders, labelled:
6734,6799,7005 & 6741 Realtek 5.10.00.5620
HD AUDIO For 915 Chipsets 5.10.0.5029
SoundMax 5.12.3713
Under the second folder there is a Setup option for *Realtek High Definition Audio Driver*. I do not recall if this is the one I have attempted in the past or not, I think last time I tried somthing called "*soundman*" which I believe is just a media player. Nothing else sticks out at me immediately as "useful" but I'm not the expert, suggestions?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Start with the top one and work my way down...you will have to restart after you have installed each driver.

Before you do that check this: Go *Start*>>*Control Panel*>>*Adminisatrive **Tools*>>*Services* and look down the list under *Windows Audio *and makesure it is *Started*


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Ok done. Windows Audio was already started. The only folder with an installable item was the second one for the Realtek Audio driver, I did so. There has been no change in my sound, and the error message I mentioned in my first post is still there. Also, apon restarting a third message appeared:
Microsoft bus driver should be loaded in your system before installing Realtek HD Audio Driver!
I was then prompted to restart again for the new settings to take effect.

So long story short, no dice.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Could do a repair install with the other disk but you will loose you updates but not your files.


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

So I'd have to re-update but I'd keep all my photos, homework, ect? Think I should?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

well you won't lose any files ....but the choice is yours

here is a help page if you need it
http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=138


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Well I gave it a whirl. Here's what happened:
I did as directed in the tutorial you linked me. But, I was never prompted to "repair" windows, but rather it reinstalled windows. Now I have 2 Windows reigstries when I boot up my computer, much like choosing which account you log onto, I have to choose which windows I want to log onto. The new one has no error messages but is devoid of all and any materials I have on my computer. The original is still in tact (error messages and all).

Thinking I messed up the first time I re-did the whole repair tutorial and now have a 3rd windows registry /cry. After I discovered that yes, in fact, repairing was not a listed option, I was forced to sit through the set up again.

So should I move all my files over to one of the new registries or is there another way to run the repair? The new registries work fine, although I did not test internet sound because I had no virus software yet, but the error message apon logging on is gone.

And lastly, one way or the other I'm going to need to remove 2 of these window registries, how would I go about doing that?

Thanks, LEP-Recon


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The message you got was from the malware that was trying to startup up (the StartUp Section of Windows had a link to that program). What you should have done was posted this in the Security thread so they could clean your machine out


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh, ok. Didn't realize that. But what about my sound? Would that be part of the Malware as well? And I still have the problem of the multiple windows registries to deal with as well.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The multiple entries is a quick fix. Do you have sound on your second entry?


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

I haven't checked yet. Was neverous to test the internet with no Norton on yet. I could check youtube (no way I'm going MSN... my sis fried her CD drive once doing that with no firewall).


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Ok I went onto the internet and hit the basic buttons (home, back, foward, etc) and they made the clicking noise. I have not had that in a long time.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

silly question, but on the first one, did you check to make sure the sound properties wernt down, or if the sound theme was set to nothing/ no sounds were linked?


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Not an option. Video games and music directly on my computer were fine. Only things like youtube.com, ventrilo, and MSN had no sound. Not a silly question though, you never know right? Hehe was one of the first things I checked originally.


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Ugh.... things just go from bad to worse. In response to the last point made by Tidus4Yuna, I thought I'd stick Norton on the new XP so I could test the internet safely. Well, I guess Norton though I was trying to rip it off or something, because now Norton won't run on either side and if I go to their tech site any prompts it gives me just freeze and refuse to do anything. Also I cannot manually unistall Norton to attemp to re-install it... ugh...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you want to get the originial XP working again, I would suggest moving this thread to security so they can help you. You can do this by clicking on the red triangle on the top right of the posts and then request it there.


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Alright, I requested that it be moved to the security section. Thank you for all your help so far, hopefully I can still save my machine.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Please do this:

* *Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Addition Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required. 

** Also open Hijack This and click on the "Open the Misc Tools section" button. Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. Click the "Save List" button. Copy and paste that list here.*


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

*HiJackThis Log:*
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:22:06 PM, on 15/10/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\VTTimer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\MMDiag.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54729
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=55245&clcid={SUB_CLCID}
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
F3 - REG:win.ini: load=C:\WINDOWS\system32\txdqewu\csrss.exe
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {915F8BF7-9ED9-F098-CD15-FF4E89AF08EE} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D8430948-C683-9F1B-1A5C-630C258AC7F6} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RunDLL32.exe NvMCTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PhilipsRemote] C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\PhilipsRemote.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MimBoot] C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mimboot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://spaces.msn.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1128726577343
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://www.popcap.com/games/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{65AF1580-A563-43E7-9A82-A092BCA5C77C}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe (file missing)

*Uninstall List:*
Ad-Aware SE Personal
Adobe Acrobat 5.0
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX
Adobe Photoshop 7.0
ccCommon
CCleaner (remove only)
DivX Codec
EVEREST Home Edition v2.20
Future Photo Print Wizard (Standalone)
GameCube Gamesaves
Half-Life
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB835221
Hijackthis 1.99.1
HijackThis 1.99.1
Hotfix for Windows Media Format SDK (KB902344)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB896344)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Intel® Create & Share® Software
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 2
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 8
LimeWire
LimeWire 4.12.6
Little Fighter 2 v1.9
LiveReg (Symantec Corporation)
LiveUpdate 3.0 (Symantec Corporation)
Macromedia Flash MX 2004
Macromedia Shockwave Player
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB886903)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
Microsoft Base Smart Card Cryptographic Service Provider Package
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Works
MSN
MSN Messenger 7.5
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB925672)
MSXML4 Parser
Musicmatch® Jukebox
Norton AntiVirus 2005 (Symantec Corporation)
Norton AntiVirus Parent MSI
Norton AntiVirus SYMLT MSI
NTI DVD Player
NTI DVD-Maker Gold
NVIDIA Drivers
Public Messenger ver 2.03
QuickTime
Realtek AC'97 Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
S3 S3Display
S3 S3Gamma2
S3 S3Info2
S3 S3Overlay
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 (KB917283)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 (KB922770)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB883939)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896688)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899588)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB903235)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905915)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911567)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912812)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913446)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB916281)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917159)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918899)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921883)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925486)
Sierra Utilities
SPBBC
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.4
SpywareBlaster v3.4
Symantec
SymNet
TI Connect 1.6
UltimateZip 2.7
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB896727)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB900930)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB912945)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Ventrilo Client
VIA Rhine-Family Fast-Ethernet Adapter
Windows Genuine Advantage v1.3.0254.0
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Media Connect
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows Media Format SDK Hotfix - KB891122
Windows Media Player 10
Windows XP Hotfix - KB834707
Windows XP Hotfix - KB867282
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873333
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885250
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887742
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887797
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888113
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890047
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890175
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890923
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
Windows XP Hotfix - KB893066
Windows XP Hotfix - KB893086
World of Warcraft


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

* Copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to.

* Go to Add/Remove programs and uninstall these old versions of Java:

*J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 2
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6*

* Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close *ALL* windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

*R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant =

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch =

F3 - REG:win.ini: load=C:\WINDOWS\system32\txdqewu\csrss.exe

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {915F8BF7-9ED9-F098-CD15-FF4E89AF08EE} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D8430948-C683-9F1B-1A5C-630C258AC7F6} - (no file)

O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International**

* Restart your computer.

* Run ActiveScan online virus scan *here*

When the scan is finished, click on the "Save Report" button an save the results of the scan to your desktop.

*Note:* You have to use Internet Explorer to do the online scan.

*Post a new HiJackThis log along with the results from ActiveScan*


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

I have removed the above programs and files as you directed. The error message apon logging on is now gone. However, I still have no sound on my computer, norton antivirus is no longer operational nor is it uninstallable. Also I still have the three windows registries to deal with.

I cannot run this virus scan because for some reason, my internet has stopped working. Whenever I open up a window other than my basic homepage (www.google.ca), the screen goes blank, freeze and opens up a seperate window which will do nothing at all. I cannot close them until I get the option to "end now".

For your knowledge, I have been sending things as you have directed to my computer via a local area network with another computer. If there is a downloadable program you can suggest, I would be able to send it to the PC I am attempting to fix.

I've already backed up all files I wish to keep just in case, so don't worry about anything like that too much. And I'd like to again thank you greatly for all the help you've given me so far, and for any and all help you may give me yet.

LEP-Recon


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I really don't think that your sound problems are related to any malware. I don't know what else has been done here or by you, but I doubt very seriously if your sound problems are malware related. Do you have sound problems other than just on the internet?

Nothing that I had you do could have harmed the internet connection. You could try running LSPfix and/or Winsockfix to repair the connection:

*Click here* to download LspFix

Launch the application, and click finish (Don't do anything else).

Winsockfix and directions are here:

http://www.spychecker.com/program/winsockxpfix.html


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

I originally reported that I thought the sound was a driver issue. Because when I tried doing the XP repair (as it turns out I can't, only make a second registry of XP, double checked to see if I did it right and got a third *sigh*) the sound works on those 2 new accounts just fine, they run flawlessly, or so it seems at least.

The sound problem also affects my task manager that allows you to test sounds for certain actions (like the log in sound), it's not that I can't hear them, it's that it won't let me play them, at all. I cannot click the play button.

I admit again (as I did in the orginial postings) that the Norton problem was almost certainly my fault. I attempted to install it on one of the new registries so I could more safely test my internet, apparently it did not like this (in retro spec, yes it was a bad idea) and has shut down on my entire computer, cannot uninstall/repair/reinstall. The internent problem came along with this, it only effects my original XP registry, the other 2 work fine. Which is where I think Norton may have been supressing a virus of some sort, and with it no longer being in action, that virus has buggered my internet.

I'll get on that program now, and I'll post back again soon.


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Ok I ran the program, it did not help. The problem still persists. Whenever I open my basic webpage (google.ca) it is fine, but if I go to a favorites, search, or make any attempt to move to another page it freeze and opens up a new window which does nothing.


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Small update that might be useful:
I changed my internets homepage to a page that I cannot currently go to via favorites or search. With it set as my homepage I was freely able to go to it and surf that specific page. However, when I typed google.ca into the address bar, the same problem as before occured again. A new window opened and both froze.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Are you up to date on Windows Updates?


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

According to the micrsoft update page, yes.


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

At this point and time I am seriously considering reformatting my computer, whether I do it myself or take it into a local shop. Would you advise doing this?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

It sounds like it might be the thing to do, but you don'y have to take it to the shop. We can help you do it.

When was the last time it was reformatted?


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

This computer has never been reformatted. I reformatted a windows 98 once, but other than that have no experience doing this.

If you could help me that would be great, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Do you have another pc you can use to communicate back and forth here while you do the reformat?

Do you have an XP installation disk?


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes, my sister's computer is downstairs and for much of the time I use it to reply as I am now. So if I need to refer to a page you gave me, I can run downstairs, check it, and come back up in 20 seconds.

As for my windows disks, upon purchasing this computer we took all of its disks and placed them in a sealed plastic bag which we labelled accordingly. I have it here on my lap right now. But to be sure I have all the necessary disks, they are as follows:
*eVGA Display Driver Installation
Microsoft Works 8
DVDRW Maker
Seanix Windows XP Home Edition with SP2
Cicero Hardware Drivers*
I also have the *Norton CD*, but my sister suggested using a free downloadable virus scanner called *AVG Free Edition*, any thoughts on this?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

LEP-Recon said:


> I also have the *Norton CD*, but my sister suggested using a free downloadable virus scanner called *AVG Free Edition*, any thoughts on this?


Although Norton is a good utility, it can cause headaches, especially if you decide to uninstall it. It's also a resource hog (well at least it was a few years back)

AVG is free and it's one of the best free ones out there. I concur with your sister on this one and also recommend you downloading the up-to-date version of AVG.


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Alright, thank you.


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

So how should I go about reforamatting? Is there somewhere I can get some online instructions or some such?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well to do a fresh install (after backing up your documents and emails on CD/DVD of course ) just put in the installation disc (or recovery disc, whichever you have) and follow the instructions until you get to installing the OS on a partition. At this point I usually blow out (delete) the partitions that I don't need and then recreate them, prehaps change the size of the partition. If you have only one partition, you can still blow the partition and redo it (in NTFS) and then you can install from there.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Download the Windows XP installation simulator from *here*.

It is a self extracting zip archive. Save it to your desktop then doubleclick on the winxp_simulator.exe file to extract the files to their own folder on your desktop. It will create a new folder called xp_simulation_setup.

Open the xp_simulation_setup folder and click on the Tutorial.exe file. Next click on "Installing Windows XP" and you will see a tutorial that goes through all the steps involved in installing XP. It is not totally comprehensive, but it does give you a good idea of what you will be getting into once you start.

There is also a file there called "Windows Xp Setup.exe" that will actually simulate the process on your desktop. These will help you get familiar with the process of the installation before you start so that your not going into it completely in the dark.

Like I said before, we will also be glad to walk you through it here while you are in the process of the installation if you wish. If you want to do that, we will have to pick a time when we can both be online at the same time for an hour or two. That way once you get started you won't have to wait around for replies if you get stuck on anything. The weekend would probably be the best time to do that for me. Just let me know.


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

I have saturdays off school and work, so that would be the best for me. More so, the morning. I tend to do homework all afternoon, so if we could start within the viscinity of of 11 - 12pm? That'd be awesome for me, just to clarify, I am on Pacific time.

And yes, that walk through would be great, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you very much, let me know about a time and I'll be sure to make sure I won't miss it.


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

So would 11am be at all a good time for you? If not please post a better time.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm not certain yet what my schedule will be. I'll let you know when I know.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Do you have your XP installation disk?


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah I got them all:
eVGA Display Driver Installation
Seanix Windows XP Home Edition with SP2
Cicero Hardware Drivers


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I can do this today if you're still prepared to do it. Let me know.


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah I can. Think we can start soon?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm ready when you are.

Have you checked to make sure the machine is set to boot from the CD?


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, I believe it is. As I said in one of my earlier posts, I've installed a few windows logs when trying to repair (an option which I evedentally do not have) and it followed the same installation proccess, for the most part, as the tutorial you sent me.


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh before I forget, I still don't know how to delete the extra windows installations, and I don't if what we're going to be doing will or not.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

When we do the reformat we are about to do, it will completely wipe the hard drive clean. That will take care of any other Windows installations on the drive.

Do you have all your data backed up?

Also do you have a Yahoo account? It migh be easier if we do this via Yahoo so ywe can have immediate contact with each other dusring the installation.


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

I think I may have an old Yahoo account I used for games a few years ago, haven't used it for a very long time. I could always make a new one. I do have MSN, but I'm not sure if you would want to do things that way or not.

Yes, all my data is safely stored on another computer, I'll send it back on a network later.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Check to see if you can log into Yahoo first. I'd rather use it if we can. If not, we can use MSN Messenger.


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

No use, it's either deleted or at the time I was using a different user name. Should I try to make a new account?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Yes, please


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Alright, I made a Yahoo account on their website (yahoo.ca). My name is leeprecon (leprecon was unavailable). Not sure how to use instant messaging on here though.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Did you download Yahoo Messenger and sign into it?


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah I just found that, hold on half a minute, I have to see if my sister will let me download it.


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

She says on her MSN she has a new thing that lets you talk to people who use Yahoo messenger, so in theory then, I can just do that.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I have just sent a request to add you to my friends list on Yahoo. My ID is . when you get it downloaded and sign in, you should immediately see a request to allow me to add you to my contacts.

Once you get logged in, we can get on with this.


----------



## LEP-Recon (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm going to try using MSN for this, since it's supposed to work. My email address is: -removed-

Hopefully adding you with this will work.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

LEP-Recon said:


> She says on her MSN she has a new thing that lets you talk to people who use Yahoo messenger, so in theory then, I can just do that.


I know that can be done, but i'm not quite sure how you do it. My Yahoo ID is 
Really we may as well go ahead and use MSN. What is your MSN ID?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Since this problem has been solved, I'm closing this thread. If you need it reopened please PM me or one of the other mods.

Anyone else with a similar problem please start a "New Thread".


----------

